# Worried about not finding a lab partner



## JessicaJa (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi, I have some lab classes coming up this semester- and I'm so worried about them that I feel physically sick. I've had some lab classes in the past, and they've all been awful because lab partners are not assigned on my course. Instead we are expected to pair up at the start of the class. In my previous classes, everyone pairs up with friends and I have been left alone. I then have to humiliate myself by going around the groups asking (..being rejected several times) to join other pairs. It makes me feel so lonely and rejected. I'm so worried about these classes that I cant enjoy the rest of my course, and also I cant focus on my upcoming exams 

I have acquaintances in my class, but they already have their pairs set up, so I feel really 'clingly' asking to tag along with them. 

I'm just wondering if anyone has any advice, or has been in a similar situation? Or I would really just appreciate some kind words to help stop me worrying about this so much, it's just making me feel really down 

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

i had a similar problem, every science class we'd do a lab and i would struggle to find a partner. but that changed when i got to physics. i knew i liked very quantitative sciences, so i knew i could do well in physics. i thought out each solution throughly, and tried to understand the problem and solution to the deepest level i could. i would then go out of my way to share what i had learned with the other kids in my class. soon enough everyone was asking them to be in study groups and their partners in labs. to abstract the anecdote a bit, i would recommend you leverage any strength you have, and demonstrate that you can add value to the group(before any sort of depressive thinking kicks in let me assure you that you have value). in no time people will seek you out. i hope this helps in some way.


----------



## LydiaC (Jul 10, 2013)

I think try and be an active member during the first day of class. Show you're interested in the course and know your material well and show the rest of your class that you'd make a great lab partner. i know it's hard with SA. but you've gotta try. on the first day as well try sitting next to somebody and give them a kind smile and start up a conversation, perhaps talking about the current assessment if you think it's interesting, or the course, or ask them what they study or talk about the lecturer or course material. don't just stick to one person though. get to class early, try and mingle with the students when you're waiting outside and talk to others as you leave. try to get to know lots of people and smile a lot to show them that you're approachable. 

then casually ask during mid conversation if they've picked their lab partners yet. try not to look dejected if they say no. just ask more! Hopefully you'll get a partner. 

about the only advice i can give really i'm afraid. Novalax is on to it though. show that you'd be great and that they can benefit from your input as a partner.


----------

